# Redfish/Black Drum



## ethan.weber (Apr 26, 2011)

pics or it didnt happen. : but joking aside the fishing sounds awesome.


----------



## jerm (Sep 12, 2010)

Good for you brother. Keep 'em guessing. I haven't seen any schools around houses on the Island in awhile. That's awesome they are right in your backyard....... Jealous!


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2013)

> pics or it didnt happen.  : but joking aside the fishing sounds awesome.


I have been fishing Solo so a picture is impossible with these guys. Not to mention like most I have so many pictures that just sit in boxes. Cool, New Specis or Big Fish I do. ;D Which also goes for Spearfishing as well.

They are in an unlikely spot and mistook them for a Dolphin (as they were around) until one or two started tailing in a sand hole. Believe me it was total luck. There is quite a bit of boat traffic and not one ever saw them.  I did however tell a Father and Son close to me about them.

I will take video tomorrow.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Sounds epic. Can't wait to see the resulting video!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I'm on my way to your house, Darin. lol Fly rod in hand.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> I'm on my way to your house, Darin. lol Fly rod in hand.


Pick me up on your way


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

I wanna see, I wanna see! I'm much more into fish porn than boat porn. Hook us kinda guys up, with some pics or video. Some vintage pics would be awesome, too...


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

I can fish and use a mounted go pro. Lol


----------



## High + Dry Adventures (Apr 11, 2011)

> > pics or it didnt happen.  : but joking aside the fishing sounds awesome.
> 
> 
> I have been fishing Solo so a picture is impossible with these guys. Not to mention like most I have so many pictures that just sit in boxes. ;D


Who develops film anymore?

This might help. 

7 Tips for Taking Better Fish Photos


By Capt. Clay Eavenson

I am not a professional photographer so I can’t teach you how to take photos that will be hanging in any art galleries any time soon, but what I can teach you is how to take pictures of your prized catch that will make your friends envious.


1.) Scene Setup.

Be sure that when you take a picture of an angler holding  a fish that the sun is not behind him/her. If you can get the sun at an angle from either side of him or in the face of your him you should be good. Pictures taken with the sun behind your buddy will make the colors of the fish and the details of your buddy’s face washed out.

2.) Time of day.

If you can take pictures early in the morning or late in the afternoon, they will come out better. So, if you catch a keeper redfish mid-day that you or your buddy plan on eating, put him in the live well until just before sunset. Then pull him out and take the shot. When the sun is close to the horizon, the colors are more vibrant.

3.) Keep the fish fresh.

Take pictures of your fish while they are alive. Don’t put your fish in the ice box and then take your shots when you get back to the dock. Once they’ve been in the cooler, they may be frozen in a crooked manor and their eye’s may look dull and gray.

4.) Have the angler hold his/her fish this way…

Have the angler put the index finger of one hand in the gills of the fish closest to him/her and the other hand should let the belly of the fish rest on his/her finger tips. Be careful not to put your finger in the red part of the gills. Slide your finger just along the inside of the gill plate. Don’t let the angler cup the belly of the fish with their hands and don’t let them wrap their fingers around their tail. You want a picture of the fish, not a picture of the back of your buddy’s hand.

5.) Background

Don’t take pictures with prominent landmarks in the background; especially if you plan on posting the images on a public forum on the internet. If you do, you can kiss that secret spot goodbye.

“I know where they were fishing!”:

6.) Equipment

Real photographers will tell you that cameras don’t take great photos, photographers take great photos.  Learn how to use the camera that you have. See if you can adjust the saturation to get more vibrant colors. This can help make your images “pop”. You can also bump up the saturation in most photo editing programs.


7.) Lip Grippers

I know it’s convenient to hold onto a fish with some sort of lip gripper like a Boga Grip. But, the shot should focus on the fish. Not the tools you’re jabbing in the fish’s mouth. Some of these “lip grippers” are plastic and have bright colors. Remember that we want a picture of the angler and the fish, not a picture of a bright orange lip gripping tool or a Boga Grip Bobber.


Below is also another link that may help

How to take pictures of yourself with fish!

https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=17&ved=0CGUQFjAQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bassresource.com%2Fbass-fishing-forums%2Ftopic%2F94300-how-to-take-photos-of-yourself-with-fish%2F&ei=UHBgUeWtJYOm8QSwhYHAAQ&usg=AFQjCNFzhBVOCRSZ4DlYhhQ_vB2J9kNMrQ

There is always a way.  

Impossible is not a good word. 

Hope you enjoy

Paint it black (Eric) is also an awesome photographer and if you need some tips I'm sure he can help. 

All you need to do is ask.

Admitting you need help is the first step [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]

There a ton of people on this forum that can help with so many things. 

Microskiff......making Darin a better man!

[smiley=1-beer.gif]


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Great tips! ;D


----------

